# Take Jalen Rose and his fat contract!



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Please? :uhoh: 












:laugh: :laugh:


----------



## Charlotte_______ (May 18, 2003)

Only if we can get Bosh


































and Vince


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Charlotte_______</b>!
> Only if we can get Bosh
> 
> and Vince


Why do you want to rebuild the Raptors in another location? It's not like "they" a team like the Lakers or a Western powerhouse.

-Petey


----------



## KeonBackinTO (May 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Petey</b>!
> 
> 
> Why do you want to rebuild the Raptors in another location? It's not like "they" a team like the Lakers or a Western powerhouse.
> ...


Vince and Bosh are all Raps got, add pieces with Bobcats and there good. It's the Raps other players that suck.


----------



## Charlotte_______ (May 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Petey</b>!
> 
> 
> Why do you want to rebuild the Raptors in another location? It's not like "they" a team like the Lakers or a Western powerhouse.
> ...


I just mentioned them because they are the two best players IMO the Raptors got. If he were to use the Heat and say take Eddie Jones contract instead of using Jalen Rose. I would have said give us Dwayne Wade and Lamar Odom.


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

LAMOND OR ALVIN PLZ TAKE ONE


----------



## butr (Mar 23, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>jcintosun911</b>!
> Please? :uhoh:
> 
> 
> ...


Not even if you held Bernie at gunpoint.
:grinning:


----------



## Joker (Aug 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Charlotte_______</b>!
> 
> 
> I just mentioned them because they are the two best players IMO the Raptors got. If he were to use the Heat and say take Eddie Jones contract instead of using Jalen Rose. I would have said give us Dwayne Wade and Lamar Odom.


absolutely.
add in caron, skip and miami's 1st rounder.


----------

